# Last Weekend on the Bayou...



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Last Weekend on the Bayou I did some fishing with one of our clubs newest and youngest members, Jared. He is very enthused about flyfishing and has experienced everything from the high mountain cold water streams to warm saltwater flats. But he admits that until now bass fishing has eluded his desire. Being that we'd be fishing Sunday, I went out Saturday evening to check out the bayou wanting to see if the clarity has returned, check the flow, and see if the green trout were feeding. The following is from my post on the Texas Flyfishers forum

Although the temp was 55 degrees I found the bass were readily on the feed. So much so I broke off on two larger fish. Guys don't bring any wimpy 10lb. leaders 12 -16 much better. Especially when lifting your fish up the imbankments. Lost two fish and two good flys doing this. Mike Arnold's little "green cookie" and one from I don't know where. On that last fly I caught six fish in six casts! The last was just too big to lift up the bank... I have some pictures of the fly. It was a clouser type with brass barbell w/ painted eyes, dark orange head wrap, yellow white olive and burnt orange body with a couple of copper flash fibers that really flashed in the water. Look at the fly in each of the pictures below. If you can tie some I want some ...easy as that!
First fish out of this hole. Note fly








Next fish Note same fly.








Believe it or not another fish on same fly note where fly is position in fishes mouth.








Here's the next fish from the same hole. This place was loaded.








Here is a (too) closeup of the fly. not a good picture but you can see it good in other pic's.








Last fish before I lost it. Good look at head note fishes gill has fibers sticking out to show length.








The fish that I broke off on was around 2.5 lbs. and out of the same hole. I tried to lift onto bank and the leader broke above the knot! See ya.

...to be continued


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

What a gorgious day Sunday was, cool morning and warm afternoon. geese in the air and fish wanting to cooperate that 'bout says it all.
Met up with Jared from our board and we hit a stretch of the White Oak today. When we arrived at our first destination we set up a plan how we would attack the fish. Jared broke out his fly box loaded with home spun flys that looked like he was an acomplished tier. I said those will work pointing to several different flys but I said the chartruse and olive clousers with the red underside would be killer. His eyes lit up "yeah I just tied those up after reading your posts". "Well there you go McCloud" somebody does listen. As we walked down the embankment he remarked that he wasn't much of a bass fisher. I told him I'll ask you that question in a couple of hours and see what you say! He also was amazed at how clear the water looked and that it did! The water was as clear as I have seen it lately. This was going to be good. We set up as I pointed out several deep holes where I thought we should start. After his first cast I heard him say, "Darn I just missed one". My first cast was met with the familar "thump" and I had my first fish on but while fighting the fish another larger bass came out and tried to steel the fly out of the mouth of my fish. While Jared was still casting in his spot a large flight of canadians could be heard directly overhead and I told him to look up and see the geese and come and join me and lets see if I can get you on this larger fish. After telling him where to cast he laid the fly in the spot perfectly and whamo the big girl slammed the fly and the fight was on. I looked over and saw a grin ear to ear! Should I ask him now? We both stood over this hole and alternated casts. We took at least ten bass out of this deep hole that was probably no more than 25 long x 15 wide x 3 foot deep. Saying the fish were stacked up would be the obvious.
My first out of the "honey hole", look close you can see her trying to escape to no avail!








The geese overhead heading to Katy!








Here's Nigel landing his first White Oak Bass.








Can you see his grin?








One down and many more togo








Here is a poor picture of another out of the honey hole.








Our first double.








So after awhile we relocated to another deep hole. Here's Jared.








Ooops another double...you getting the picture here!








Life is good! Thankyou Jesus!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Say Aaahhhh! This little fly did the trick until I lost it.








I always like to show that we catch little one too.








Definately the most beautiful fish of the day! Thanks to MIke Arnold...er I lost this one too in the weeds behind me.








Another look who would have thought Chichlids would be in this bayou?








By this time Jared had to return to his studies but I have a feeling there will other trips to the bayou for him.
Hey Jared what do you think of these little guys NOW!








Till next trip.


----------



## TL Rebel (May 27, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow. Nicely done.

We may not have the scenic cliffs, waterfalls, and cypress trees lining the bayous that those Hill Country streams do but that's pretty **** clear water.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Well done . . . . . and close to home too.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys...you don't even have an idea how badly I wish I could be fishing the saltwater right now. Because of this being a very slow year for my commercial roofing business (if it doesn't rain roof's dont leak!) and my scooter's motor being allergic to ethanol no matter how much stabilizer I use. Real cause is I just have not used the boat that much this year either which is not good. So the bayou, since it is so close, is where I can at least keep sharp sightcasting to bass. 

I would really like to be hunting a big spotted girl right now over in the back lake grass beds down in POC. But the duck hunters are back, the boat is down, my fly fishing buddy's boat is down too and the other guy I fish with is too busy with family and Christmas to get away. If any of you guys need a partner (hint hint) I have a RV in which to stay down in POC and would love to go. My gear is there and ready.

By the way what is the status of the RED TIDE down there. I haven't heard anything lately. I can imagine with the water temps coming down that the severity of it may have lessened somewhat???


----------

